
Theresa May announces her resignation - matheusalmeida
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/may/24/theresa-may-steps-down-resigns-tory-leader-conservative-brexit
======
jlangenauer
Brexit consumed the last Prime Minister of the UK, it has consumed the current
one, and it will almost certainly consume the next one too.

What happens to a society when its political institutions are in such a state
that they can no longer function?

~~~
gjvc
Since I became aware of it as an issue, which is almost thirty years ago, it
seems to me that the question of Europe has consumed a hugely disproportionate
(relative to the importance of other matters) amount of time and people in the
UK political system.

To answer your question, other issues in society don't get the airtime and
deep attention they deserve.

------
skilled
Live thread:

[https://www.theguardian.com/politics/live/2019/may/24/theres...](https://www.theguardian.com/politics/live/2019/may/24/theresa-
may-resignation-uk-prime-minister-politics-brexit-live-news)

------
x38iq84n
Too little, too late.

